# Burger Tuning Jb and Jb4 FREE OVERNIGHT SHIPPING!



## ExtremePowerhouse - Mike (Dec 16, 2016)

*[url]http://www.extremepowerhouse.com*[/URL]
*Why shop with us? *
*Lowest Price Guarantee:* We do our best to always have the lowest price on our website, but if you found an even lower price somewhere else let us know. We will match the other price and thrown in an extra $25 store credit towards your next purchase.

*Financing:* We offer 6 months no interest financing. Get the products now, pay later. You can at anytime pay the full amount or make partial payments during these 6 months. If after 6 months, you still have balance remaining on your account there will be a minimum monthly payment with interest applied, subject to credit approval.

*Customer Service:* We offer the best customer service, period! Don’t take our word for it, check out what our customers have to say about Extreme Power House https://www.x-ph.com/customer-reviews/

*Hours:* We are open 7 days a week from 8 AM to 11 PM Pacific Time.
*
Contact us:* For any questions you can pm / email [email protected] or call 725-221-5267. If you contact us during business hours, expect a reply within the hour. If you contact us outside of the regular business hours, expect a reply within 6 hours.

*Chat:* Looking for an immediate response to your questions? Go to our website www.x-ph.com and use our chat functionality. 

*Payments: *You can make a purchase directly on our website www.x-ph.com or give us a call at 725-221-5267 and we can process your order over the phone.

*Shipping:* Expect to get a tracking number from us same day of your order completion. We try our best to get the products delivered to you ASAP. We ship items using USPS, UPS and FedEx. Contact [email protected] for expedited shipping options.

*Inventory:* We stock all the popular products at our Las Vegas warehouse. If item is not in stock, we will get it drop shipped to you directly from the manufacturer’s location. 
*
XPH Rewards:* We now offer Extreme Power House loyalty points to all our loyal customers. Earn 1 point after every $1 you spend with us. Earn more by sharing our website on social media and referring your friends.

*Newsletter:* Join our newsletter for the latest XPH news, exclusive deals, group buys and coupon codes. We also offer exclusive newsletter flash sales.











*Group 1:
Audi S3 8V, VW MK7 Golf R, VW GTI Clubsport ED40, B8 Passat 2.0T, Seat Leon Cupra, Audi TTS 8S, Skoda Superb 280
[url]https://www.x-ph.com/burger-tuning-jb1-vw-performance-tuner-group-1/*[/URL]

JB1 Stage 1 Group 1:

The JB1 is a true user adjustable plug and play solution for all MQB based models in the VW Audi Group range. Power Gains: Starting at 45bhp and 45ft lb with 91 octane with + 4.80psi boost over stock on the default setting. Up to 90bhp and 70ft-lb with bolt on modifications, higher octane and boost adjustment with the optional BMS Data Cable



Quarter Mile with hardware on stock weight car (street tires)


JB4 Beta Group 1:

The JB4 is a true user adjustable plug and play solution for all MQB based models in the VW Audi Group range. Power Gains: Starting at 45bhp and 45ft lb with 91 octane/95Ron with + 4.50psi boost over stock on the default setting. Up to 100bhp and 70ft-lb with bolt on modifications, higher octane and boost adjustment with the optional BMS Data Cable.

The JB4 BETA features CANbus connectivity for more advanced tuning, direct AFR control, advanced safety systems for boost, air/fuel ratio, fuel trims, and engine knock, boost mapping by gear for improved traction, integrated water/meth control, and much more.

The unit can be used with our JB4 Bluetooth Connect kit providing for full in car engine parameter display, map switching and adjustment The JB4 Beta can also be stacked over a flash tuning allowing for fine tuning as well as meth control with safety measures in place and full logging.






*Group 2:
VW MK7 Golf GTI and GTI Performance Pack, Audi A3 2.0T, Audi TT 8S, Audi S1, Skoda Octavia RS
[url]https://www.x-ph.com/burger-tuning-jb1-vw-performance-tuner-group-2/*[/URL]


The JB1 is a true user adjustable plug and play solution for all MQB based models in the VW Audi Group range. Power Gains: Starting at 35bhp and 45ft lb with 91 octane with + 4.80psi boost over stock on the default setting. Up to 90bhp and 70ft-lb with bolt on modifications, higher octane and boost adjustment with the optional BMS Data Cable.
Typical power gain on stock car measured at the wheels
(300hp engine estimate):


Typical dyno of car with down pipe, intake and cooler:


JB4 Beta Group 2:
The JB4 is a true user adjustable plug and play solution for all MQB based models in the VW Audi Group range. Power Gains: Starting at 45bhp and 45ft lb with 91 octane/95Ron with + 4.50psi boost over stock on the default setting. Up to 90bhp and 70ft-lb with bolt on modifications, higher octane and boost adjustment with the optional BMS Data Cable.

The JB4 BETA features CANbus connectivity for more advanced tuning, direct AFR control, advanced safety systems for boost, air/fuel ratio, fuel trims, and engine knock, boost mapping by gear for improved traction, integrated water/meth control, and much more.

The unit can be used with our JB4 Bluetooth Connect kit providing for full in car engine parameter display, map switching and adjustment Support is also provided for the IS38 turbo upgrade providing for outputs past the 400hp level.


----------



## ExtremePowerhouse - Mike (Dec 16, 2016)

In stock!


----------



## ExtremePowerhouse - Mike (Dec 16, 2016)

In stock!


----------



## ExtremePowerhouse - Mike (Dec 16, 2016)

In stock!


----------



## ExtremePowerhouse - Mike (Dec 16, 2016)

In stock!


----------



## ExtremePowerhouse - Mike (Dec 16, 2016)

bump


----------



## ExtremePowerhouse - Mike (Dec 16, 2016)

bump


----------



## ExtremePowerhouse - Mike (Dec 16, 2016)

bump


----------



## ExtremePowerhouse - Mike (Dec 16, 2016)

bump


----------



## ExtremePowerhouse - Mike (Dec 16, 2016)

bump


----------



## ExtremePowerhouse - Mike (Dec 16, 2016)

bump


----------



## ExtremePowerhouse - Mike (Dec 16, 2016)

bump!


----------



## ExtremePowerhouse - Mike (Dec 16, 2016)

bump!


----------



## ExtremePowerhouse - Mike (Dec 16, 2016)

bump


----------

